# WordPress/WooCommerce guys



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys, just had a quick question. When using the WooCommerce cart, I'm having problems uploading images to my products. I can get them there just fine, the issue is how they behave afterwards.

The thumbnails at the bottom when clicked open up the close up of the picture, which is fine except the only way to get out is using the back button. IMO the more you have to do to get the product, check it out, and pay the less likely you will have a sale.

They should behave like this:
rustik-minimalist-e-commerce-ready-theme

Mine is actually adding a picture under the description box, and where the thumbnails are on that. The ones in the description box are the ones causing the problem. Any help would be appreciated. I'm going to post this in the WordPress forums too.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you post a link to your site.


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Check out my site. Nowhere near being close to even coming close to being marketable, but is that something like what youre looking for?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, no link.. haha http://www.plus37gear.com/shop

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Use Prestashop for a better e-commerce site ! That is also a free script.


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok I fixed that issue finally. It was just a stupid thing where it HAD to be done one way only. Fixed that and another issue I was having, going to run through some code tonight to finish things up. Now if I can just get a good name I'm happy with that has a domain to go along with it... I have thought of a couple, do you guys know any place that would be good to bounce the ideas off of without worrying about people stealing the name or domain?
I know, friends and family...but the problem with that is people aren't as blunt as I'd like them to be. Everything is either "ok", or "yeah I like that" lol


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Plus 37 Research said:


> Check out my site. Nowhere near being close to even coming close to being marketable, but is that something like what youre looking for?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Yes actually, I finally got it to behave that way. I'm using thumbnails under that to display hoodies, v necks etc., as well.

I'm unsure how to map out the hoodies etc., yet. All of my designs will be available to every category..so should I sell each in a category of their own, or just make it an option to select tee,hoodie,tank etc., when ordering a design?

I'll be honest, I'm kind of trying to mock a layout similar to some big sites already up. Nothing wrong with following success... lol


----------



## EricLarson (Apr 30, 2012)

I've been learning to design for magento. Although it can be tricky it is worth it. Wordpress isnt really for ecommerce.


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

EricLarson said:


> I've been learning to design for magento. Although it can be tricky it is worth it. Wordpress isnt really for ecommerce.


With the right plugins it's pretty awesome! What are the advantages for you over WP?


----------



## EricLarson (Apr 30, 2012)

Ive never messed with wordpress plugins as far as ecommerce. Magento offers tons of stuff.. Major companies use them.


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm guessing there's probably a bit of a difference between the free version and the 50k a year version lol..

Is it all CSS?


----------



## EricLarson (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah I imagine. Ive only dealt with the free version. Yeah CSS and .phtml and .xml etc.


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

My biggest knock on WP is the image quality, it's terrible IMO at default without plugins.


----------



## EricLarson (Apr 30, 2012)

What images are terrible??


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Any uploaded image. WP is awful at image resizing.. idk what it is. Something, the quality is just severely affected.


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

kylec922 said:


> Yes actually, I finally got it to behave that way. I'm using thumbnails under that to display hoodies, v necks etc., as well.
> 
> I'm unsure how to map out the hoodies etc., yet. All of my designs will be available to every category..so should I sell each in a category of their own, or just make it an option to select tee,hoodie,tank etc., when ordering a design?
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm kind of trying to mock a layout similar to some big sites already up. Nothing wrong with following success... lol


If youre still wondering, i think i would more prefer separate categories for each design, from a customer standpoint. Unless you have images of each item with the design on the same page. That would be pretty cool. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Plus 37 Research said:


> If youre still wondering, i think i would more prefer separate categories for each design, from a customer standpoint. Unless you have images of each item with the design on the same page. That would be pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


So you think it would be better to have a Mens>Womens>Childrens options in the header, and then say when you click mens, it displays all of my designs, and then when you pick a design you could pick tee, hoodie, or tank, v neck etc.,? If I do it this way, it would have a picture of the tank, hoodie and all that with pictures of placement and what not.

or...have just "shop" and then they would pick tee, hoodie, vneck, tank etc.,?


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Well originally, i was thinking the second one, but the first option you listed actually sounds pretty cool. But if you plan on just posting a picture of the design, i think you should find some kind of creative way of doing it so its not plain, if you know what im saying haha. Either way will obviously work though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Plus 37 Research said:


> Well originally, i was thinking the second one, but the first option you listed actually sounds pretty cool. But if you plan on just posting a picture of the design, i think you should find some kind of creative way of doing it so its not plain, if you know what im saying haha. Either way will obviously work though.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Yeah I had posted another thread on where I could possibly buy stock model photos of girls/men wearing blank t's, hoodies etc that I could change the color of and background. I'm going to have to make these on my own it seems. Blah..


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Well originally, i was thinking the second one, but the first option you listed actually sounds pretty cool. But if you plan on just posting a picture of the design, i think you should find some kind of creative way of doing it so its not plain, if you know what im saying haha. Either way will obviously work though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry about the double post. But yeah my pictures are kind of crappy. I used shirtmockup.com, but blown up, theyre horrible. And i believe the shirts are the only free ones.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Plus 37 Research said:


> Sorry about the double post. But yeah my pictures are kind of crappy. I used shirtmockup.com, but blown up, theyre horrible. And i believe the shirts are the only free ones.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


If you have photoshop I can send you a link to some free template files. Just send me a PM or something.


----------



## EricLarson (Apr 30, 2012)

Plus 37 you should google arsenal go media t-shirt mock ups. They're great.


----------



## sanjananb (Apr 27, 2012)

kylec922 said:


> Hey guys, just had a quick question. When using the WooCommerce cart, I'm having problems uploading images to my products. I can get them there just fine, the issue is how they behave afterwards.
> 
> The thumbnails at the bottom when clicked open up the close up of the picture, which is fine except the only way to get out is using the back button. IMO the more you have to do to get the product, check it out, and pay the less likely you will have a sale.
> 
> ...


i prefer you to go with templatic's ecommerce framework..it is really easy than woocommerce


----------

